# Class A Diesel Pushers with Bunk Beds (Bunkhouse Motorhomes)



## Maxwell Korb

I've been shopping for a smaller (32 to 38 foot) Class A Diesel Pusher with Bunk Beds. I have had trouble finding resources and lists of the floor plans that are available so I thought I'd ask around.

I did find a great list of all the Class A Gas and Diesel and Class C Bunkhouse Motorhomes and Motorhomes with drop down beds from Thor: http://thormotorcoach.com/Motorhomes-with-Bunk-Beds.php 
I wish all the manufacturers made it this easy....   

They have an Astoria Rear Diesel with Bunk Beds and talking with a friend at a dealership they will also have a 34 foot Palazzo Bunkhouse Diesel Pusher (http://PalazzoRV.com) soon. What else is out there?

Thanks in Advance,
Max


----------



## vanole

Max,

Welcome to the forum.

I think Newmar has an option on their Canyon Star with bunks in it.  Think its about a 38'er.  Bunks are in the garage so if you have some toy's this could be an option.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## Maxwell Korb

Bunkhouse Diesel Motorhomes

Thanks vanole, I could not find a Canyon Star here in Michigan. But I really appreciated your input. If any one is interested I've ended up ordering a new 35 foot Palazzo with bunk beds. Link to it: http://PlazzoRV.com - Small Diesel Motorhomes:

They are not officially release yet but after looking at several other bunkhouse diesel pushers and then the Palazzo motorhomes, they really seem to offer so much more for the money. I'm sure once I pick it up next month I'll be on here a lot more. I really loved the review they posted: Review of the Palazzo Small Diesel Motorhomes. 

It looks just like this but it's a bunkhouse:
View attachment 197

Can I winterize my motorhome myself? It sounds so easy, but is it like winterizing your pool? If you mess up it cost thousands. The dealer is offering me a life of ownership winterization if I purchase their warranty.


Thanks Again,
Max


----------



## vanole

Max,

Congrats on your new coach.

Winterizing is no where near the PIA that a pool takes.  It simple and straight forward.

Shop around for a warranty they are negotiable.

Good luck and post when you hit the road.  Good luck.

Jeff


----------

